# Nfs carbon. Appcrash during race at angie's teritory, help!



## Kindread08 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've downloaded the patches that would fix the crashing problem during game start of nfs carbon and successfully fixed it but when i started racing at angie's teritory, the appcrash problem reoccurred again, except for one sprint type race! How could i fix this?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Kindread08, and welcome to TSF

this could be a corrupted file from installation.

download revouninstaller from my sig install it and open it.
wait for the list to be fully loaded, now choose Need for speed carbon from the list press right click on it and uninstall, the game's uninstaller will launch, uninstall the game, then follow the revouninstaller instructions (it needs to clean all the game's remainings in the registry)
(just in case make a backup of your save games)
now after the game is fully uninstalled, reinstall it and apply all its patches.

EDIT : You can also try to set the compatibility of the game to run on Windows XP SP2 or windows 98, lots of players confirmed that setting the comp. to windows 98 will solve the crashing problems : 
Go find the .exe file in the programs folder. Right click on it and select properties. Next, click the compatibility tab and select the Windows 98 option.


----------



## Kindread08 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting Rockmaster.. I've already set the compatibility of the file to win98, and it did fix the start up problem of the game.. Unfortunately, i'm still experiencing appcrash problems during races, particularly at angie's teritory.. I'm gonna try using revo uninstaller and see what will happen.. Anyway, can you please post the right patches that are needed for nfs carbon? I just wanna make sure if what i have are the right ones(i have 3 nfsc patches, all of which are us versions.. One is v1.3 patch which is around 14.8Mb, and two v1.4 patches, 26.7Mb and 7.6Mb..)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

just uninstall the game with Revo Uninstaller and install Patch 1.3 and then install Patch 1.4 that it meant for windows Vista

Patch 1.3 : http://www.download.com/Need-for-Speed-Carbon-v1-3-patch/3000-7518_4-10608212.html?tag=mncol

Patch 1.4 : http://www.nfscars.net/file/view/carbon/7078.aspx


----------



## Kindread08 (Feb 24, 2009)

Too bad, it didn't work.. I even tried something that was posted in other forums which tells the users to set the compatibility of every exe file in the installer to win98 and restart the PC about 5 times during the installation and patching process, that too didn't work.. I'm gonna try later to install some codec files into my system and see if it could do anything good.. Anyway, do you have any more suggestions?


----------

